# New interim visa introduced in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A new type of visa is being introduced in New Zealand this month for visitors, foreign students and workers who want to extend their stay in the country. The interim visa will be introduced on 07 February as part of the Immigration Act 2009 and are designed to maintain a person’s lawful status in New*Zealand [...]

Click to read the full news article: New interim visa introduced in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Editor,
Are you aware of something similar to such NZ interim visa in Australia ?



Editor said:


> A new type of visa is being introduced in New Zealand this month for visitors, foreign students and workers who want to extend their stay in the country. The interim visa will be introduced on 07 February as part of the Immigration Act 2009 and are designed to maintain a person’s lawful status in New*Zealand [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: New interim visa introduced in New Zealand...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> Hi Editor,
> Are you aware of something similar to such NZ interim visa in Australia ?


Check this out - seems there's a Bridging visa in Australia :-

www.immi.gov.au/allforms/bridging.htm

Regards,


----------

